# What's the diff b/w Meguiar's Final Inspection and Quick Detailer?



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Sounds like they do similar things. Does either product contain wax? Thanks.

Ed


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Ed328Ci said:


> *Sounds like they do similar things. Does either product contain wax? Thanks.
> 
> Ed *


They are the same product, packaged differently to appeal to consumers or (pseudo) professionals. They contain wax and oils and all kinds of stuff to make your car shiny.

The polymer equivalent is Zaino Z6 Gloss Enhancer spray.

--gary


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

For what its worth, I've been very happy w/ my $4 bottle of quick detailer. I know it may be blasphemy, but I actually like this stuff better than the Griot's speed shine, which is much more expensive. I've never had a smearing problem w/ it and it seems to do a great job of lifting off dirt and bird shit without harming the paint.


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

robg said:


> *For what its worth, I've been very happy w/ my $4 bottle of quick detailer. I know it may be blasphemy, but I actually like this stuff better than the Griot's speed shine, which is much more expensive. I've never had a smearing problem w/ it and it seems to do a great job of lifting off dirt and bird shit without harming the paint. *


What color is your car? On my silver and yellow cars the Meguires did not "appear" to streak, but on my black car I could definatly see streaks....

Just my personal experience!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Chip-

My car is Jet Black as well. I'm using meguiar's mf towels (the best MF towels that I've used) to remove the prodcut. I've found that Griot's speed shine gives me more smearing and streaking problems that the Meguiar's ever did.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *Chip-
> 
> My car is Jet Black as well. I'm using meguiar's mf towels (the best MF towels that I've used) to remove the prodcut. I've found that Griot's speed shine gives me more smearing and streaking problems that the Meguiar's ever did. *


I find the reverse. I can NEVER get the Meguiar's stuff off completely and it always leaves behind streaks and swirl marks. What I find USEFUL is to over saturate an area with the Meguiars and then wipe first with a damp cotten terry then go over it with a dry cotten terry.

With the Speed Shine it was always just spray and wipe...But you have to use very little bit of it. Just spray enough and adjust the nozzle to MIST and wipe off was easy. The Speed Shine doesn't leave any streaks on my car.


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

Ed328Ci said:


> *Sounds like they do similar things. Does either product contain wax?*


Final Inspection and Quik Detailer are very similar products. I believe that Quik Detailer has silicones while Final Inspection does not. Neither product contains wax. If you want a product which includes wax, choose Meguiar's Quik Wax instead.

I prefer products that do not contain wax, so that I won't have to worry about subsequent coats of polymer bonding (like Klasse SG). I've used Final Inspection and Quik Detailer for years with no streaking problems.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I called Meguiar's and asked them which products contain silicones. APparently, Quik Detailer does not, but Quik wax does. So, now you know which product to stay away from!


----------



## Baden (Jul 6, 2002)

*Here's what Meguiar's told me ...*

As told to me by Erik Walker at Meguiar's:

The Quik Detailer (QD) and the Final Inspection (#34) are in fact very similar products. There are only a few minor differences between them.

First of all, the color of the liquids are different. The QD is blue while the #34 is Pink. Second, the Final Inspection is free of silicones which is very important for a body shop (the product was designed to be used in a body shop). In a painting environment, the presence of silicones can cause fisheye to occur in the paint. For the everyday do-it-your-selfer however, the QD would work just fine. The silicones in the QD will make it a little easier to work with as well as leaving you with a little higher of a gloss. Also, there are differences in the size of bottles that the products come in. The QD comes in a 16oz bottle only while #34 comes in both a 16oz bottle and a gallon jug.

Baden
'98 Z3 2.8L Arctic Silver


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Here's what Meguiar's told me ...*



Baden said:


> *As told to me by Erik Walker at Meguiar's:
> 
> The Quik Detailer (QD) and the Final Inspection (#34) are in fact very similar products. There are only a few minor differences between them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. Other people were told by Mequiars reps that the stuff was the same, which is how I got my information. Your guy obviously sounds like a more reliable source.

--gary


----------



## cwpa (May 30, 2002)

*Quick Detailer*

I find the products similar, sprayer nicer on Meguaire's, microfiber towels make the difference. Maybe I like the Griot's Speed Shine a little better, but it's only available by mail order.


----------



## Philip (Nov 3, 2005)

*meguiar's Final Inspection*

Hello all,
I am an authorized dealer of Meguiar's Car Care products and sell both Final Inspection and Quik Detailer and do automotive detailing seminars. I can answer your questions concerning both products. Yes, there is a subtle difference between the two products.

Let me help clear up the discussion, neither Final Inspection or Quik Detailer contain wax or silicones. They simply remove light surface contaminants to let the wax you put on, come through. Also, neither product will remove wax. If you use one of these products and don't feel a waxy finish on your car, it's time to re-wax it.

Final Inspection is what is called a "Paintable product" meaning that it is safe to use on freshly painted areas of a vehicle and safe to use in a body shop environment. There is nothing in Final Inspection that will interfere with the painting or curing process of new paint&#8230; including in the engine compartment. This is why body shops use it&#8230; because there is nothing that will get into the air that may interfere with work (automotive painting) We have customers that even use Final Inspection on glass!

Quik Detailer also does not contain wax or silicone, BUT because of the nature of it's ingredients, IS NOT a "paintable product" and is not for use on a freshly painted vehicle.

Final Inspection is available in the 1 gallon size (which is a great deal) but Quik Detailer is not.

Bottom line, they are both fine products and there is a difference, subtle yes, but a difference between them. Our customer base is the high -end car owner and for us, Final Inspection out sells Quik Detailer 3 to 1.

If anyone has any questions about either of these or any other Meguiar's Products, please do not hesitate to contact us at First Place Auto. Our email is [email protected].

Regards,
Philip
Owner, First Place Auto


----------



## 2001 540 AZ (Oct 13, 2005)

philip,

thanks for the info

What product would you recommend for an OCD high end auto owner with a jet black ride. (it is never clean or shiny enough :yikes: ) 

Today, before reading your response I bought quick detailer and used in on our green urban assult vehicle (Expedition) Seems to go on and off very easy and appears to hold a shine.

thoughts


----------



## Philip (Nov 3, 2005)

*Help with your black car*

Glad I could help on the difference between Final Insp and Quik Detailer. Now, for your black car, I would recommend first washing with Meguiar's NXT car Wash, then apply Meguiar's NXT Liquid Wax. This is without a doubt the best wax (actually it is a Polish and Wax) for dark color cars and it will eliminate those very very fine scratches that tend to occure in black cars, and make the car/paint look weak. I use NXT Wax on my own dark blue 05 Tahoe, and not because I am a Meguiar's dealer, but because it is easy on and off and DOES A GREAT JOB.

Apply NXT with the foam applicator it comes with and remove the wax with a true 100% cotton USA made terry cloth towel. Do not use the ones sold in bulk at discount stores (they can leave lint).

Here's a tip, be sure the terry towel you use is NOT washed with fabric softener. Fabric softener puts a "sheen" on the fabric that can leave smeares on the car and makes it harder to remove the product.

If I can help in any other way, please feel free to contact me ofr visit our web site www.firstplaceautollc.com for our products.

Regards,
Philip


----------

